# East Branch Reservoir - is the fishing any good?



## cprfishin (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Everybody! I've never been to East Branch Reservoir and am wondering if the fishing is any good? And what type of fish are there? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

I've never been, but have heard it's not that good for fishing. I stopped by there sunday of labor day weekend and there was one boat and 3 kayaks on the water. That might say something. Saw about 6 guys fishing from shore catching a few gills.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

LaDue isn't that far away from East Branch and much better fishing IMO.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Wasn’t it posted that east branch is to low to launch a boat now. Haven’t been up that way in awhile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

snag said:


> Wasn’t it posted that east branch is to low to launch a boat now. Haven’t been up that way in awhile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.. They've lowered it a lot.


----------



## fade2black24 (Jul 11, 2020)

snag said:


> Wasn’t it posted that east branch is to low to launch a boat now. Haven’t been up that way in awhile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was really low when I was there.


----------



## foatsboat (Oct 27, 2011)

Back in late 70's and early 80's I used to catch a lot of nice pike. Then it was drained for dam fix. Was never good after that so never went back. I'd try it for them at least maybe. Maybe there back?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Level has risen considerably bc of recent rains. It's not at pool level, but much better than a month ago


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

East Branch, where you'll waste your time catching dink crappie and white perch. Don't waste your time unless you just want to enjoy being out in nature.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Level has risen considerably bc of recent rains. It's not at pool level, but much better than a month ago


I was surprised, I went past yesterday and its up 3-4 feet I would say. Before you could seen the river channel on the north side and yesterday it was full.


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

Drove past on Rt. 322 yesterday. Current water level if anyone is curious.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

The level of water by 322 is fairly high for this time of year. I've seen it when it was just a little trickle, give it another month or so.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Somewhere in the 70's my little brother and I made the trec to East Branch from Steubenville, Ohio. All we had back then was a 12' row boat with an electric trolling motor.
We went off the ramp area and went left...the wrong way but it looked good.

Oh my goodness the shad, I mean trillions of them rolling in big gobs of them. We couldn't even cast without snagging one and they were about 3". I thought, "we sure ain't gonna catch anything here as all a fish has to do is open mouth and swim to get their belly full."

So I wanted to head to the dam area (to which we had no clue where it was) so we started out of that area to the left and the trolling motor begins to fade fast on power.

I said, "What the hell Ronnie!" He then says, "I'm sorry, I forgot to charge the battery."

So we've planed this trip for 2 weeks and he "forgets" to charge the battery? OH man I was beyond upset....lol... but all I read about it back then was positive for sure. Sadly, we never made it back up there.


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Since we talking memories of East Branch....
These are from a few years back (apologies to those who've seen these before).
I've fished EB since the 60's. Not so much any more, but we hit it at least once a year.


----------

